# Favorite tree



## Jeremy (Feb 11, 2006)

???


----------



## Kyle (Feb 11, 2006)

Bell Tree, of course! You get bells off it.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 11, 2006)

as much as i love palm tree's, the Cedar is just too cool... while palm tree's if you put a ton next to eachother they look sort of weird... with cedars, they were MENT to be together... like in my DS town, i've got a ton bunched together, and it looks great. : D


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2006)

Yah, I like the cedar trees too.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2006)

Bell Trees. Than you get money. Only if I could get them to grow.


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Feb 12, 2006)

Bell trees, definatley. I've never grown one yet, though... maybe I should plant 99 thousand bells. I think it would grown then.


----------



## Justin (Feb 12, 2006)

Golden Trees because they are well...Golden.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 12, 2006)

I wonder why this place is so active all of a sudden

just don't keep doing it with polls


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the fruit trees.

they can be as good as bell trees but are a renewable resource!


----------



## henhouse (Feb 12, 2006)

Bell trees, I like getting the money


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 12, 2006)

The gold trees are awsome!    			 So... golden.


----------



## Dragoon (Mar 12, 2006)

Bell trees of course 
:rofl:


----------



## Mclarenf1905 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fruit trees are the best


----------



## Grawr (Mar 29, 2006)

Fruit Trees, sometimes you can get more money with those then you could with bell trees. 

Cherry Trees are the best!


----------



## TwilightKing (Mar 29, 2006)

bell trees


----------



## SL92 (Mar 29, 2006)

Bell trees, but if you want your town to look _natural_, fruit trees


----------



## thanatos (Mar 30, 2006)

Golden trees by far; they are golden and look awesome.


----------



## IslandGuy (Apr 1, 2006)

Bell trees, they add a special effect to a sacred orchard-garden.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Jul 29, 2006)

Golden tree because it look cool and inside it is a golden shovel!


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 11, 2006)

Bell Tree is the best!


----------



## olaf72 (Aug 15, 2006)

Fruit trees, because it is hard to grow bell tree and the bells grow once a week.


----------

